

Show HN: Gedi, an Evented Model Interface for JavaScript - korynunn
https://github.com/gaffa-tape/gedi
Gedi is an interface to your model that lets you bind events to track changes in the model. Gedi will also track the dirty state of your model.<p>Combined with gel (https://github.com/gaffa-tape/gel) gedi is extremely powerful, allowing expression base callbacks that will evaluate when any reference to the model is changed.<p>Some examples of usage are in the tests: http://github.korynunn.com/gedi/test.html
======
kevdesign
It's great - it's been in our production stack now for a little while and so
far everything works as advertised!

------
budgieking
Aren't you that developer who hates JQuery?

~~~
korynunn
You must be that guy that doesn't read to the bottom of posts.

~~~
budgieking
Yes. Yes I am.

